# Any KKF Peeps in Austin?



## Zwiefel (May 5, 2013)

It's not settled yet, but I'm probably headed to Austin (likely via DFW) in a couple of weeks...anyone want to connect for dinner, playing with sharp things?


----------



## stopbarking (May 5, 2013)

I think there are a few of us. Love to meet some other knife nerds.


----------



## stopbarking (May 6, 2013)

Okay, maybe it's just me...haha.

I'd love to hang out and check out your collection and eat some food.

What would bring you here if you don't mind my asking? Kitchen job?


----------



## ayeung74 (May 6, 2013)

I lived in Austin for 11 years, but I am in Houston now...


----------



## chefwatson (May 6, 2013)

I have lived in Austin for the last 37 years. If you get the chance, stop by Trace at The W Austin. Send me a PM and we can set something up.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 6, 2013)

stopbarking, I'm in IT and we have a local customer. Haven't been travelling too much the last year since I joined the forum but it's warming back up now.

chefwatson, "the W Austin" is a hotel, with a restaurant called Trace? I'll shoot you a PM when my plans firm up.


----------



## stopbarking (May 6, 2013)

I've been meaning to get down to Trace. Seems like it's a small culinary world...Ben Hightower is my current Chef de Cuisine and I know at least one of the cooks there.


----------



## chefwatson (May 8, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> chefwatson, "the W Austin" is a hotel, with a restaurant called Trace? I'll shoot you a PM when my plans firm up.



Yes, we have been open for about 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## Slypig5000 (May 8, 2013)

I met a woman who sourced local farm food for Trace a couple of years ago on an urban farm tour. Can't remember her name but she was very nice.

oh, and I hope you enjoy your stay here, the culinary scene has gotten very interesting the last couple of years, there are some really amazing places to try.


----------



## chefwatson (May 9, 2013)

That would be Valerie. She is the Forager for the restaurant. We try to use ingredients exclusively from local ranches and farms. That is where the name Trace comes from, you can trace the route from which the food came.


----------

